
TheComplete.me Launches Social Dating Site, Raises $1.22M - bearwithclaws
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/16/thecomplete-me-launches-social-dating-site-matches-with-1-22m-from-industry-leaders/
======
richerd
They detected my fake Facebook profile <http://imgur.com/CCPUU>

